# What do you miss from the "big horse world"



## mydaddysjag (Jan 20, 2011)

I know a lot of miniature owners have downsized from full sized horses like myself. Often times there are things that I miss from "the other side", and I was wondering what you miss, and what you don't miss.

I miss:

When a three year old was still considered young and green, just starting its show career.

When a gelding was considered a valuable horse by nearly everyone involved with showing.

Not having to body clip and do facials once a week for shows.

Being able to ride.

Having a rated show within 1-2 hours of home nearly every weekend in the summer.

Not having to justify what I do with my horses.

I don't miss:

Having to spend $600ish for a decent showmanship outfit. That's not including boots and a hat, or chaps for riding classes.

The feed bill






The "in" look changing every season. Dark oil halters, light oil tack, from black hats to white hats, clothing style. Just as soon as you save money and buy your new show wardrobe it was outdated looking lol.

Snobby show people. From what I have come across so far, the mini show crew are MUCH friendlier and helpful.

Cleaning fully tooled saddles before every show. Looks like I'll be cleaning and polishing harnesses this year though





Horse shoes. My bigges never did do well barefoot.

It was always a bigger headache to deal with a QH yearling who didnt lead well than a mini yearling having a "fit".

Im sure theres a ton more, but thats what comes to mind now.


----------



## Eagle (Jan 20, 2011)

Nice topic! 

I miss after all my hard work of cleaning stalls and paddocks and sweeping or removing cobwebs not being able to throw on the saddle and go for a lovely hack in the woods.

Totally agree on the bit about not having to explain WHY I have these "useless ponies".

I also miss not being on a big yard with lots of people to chat to.

Apart for that I wouldn't change my little angels for the world. Who cares if they throw a wobbly, my stallion got very upset once when he was sick and he went straight up on his back legs and started pawing out at me, I thought "bless him , he must feel rough today" can you just image if that was a full size stallion (hubby's show jumpers average at 180cm) I would have been some what concerned for my safety








What about when a yearling doesn't want to load? I call hubby and he picks them up and places them on board nice and safe.



It took us 4 hours once to load 2, 3 year old show jumpers that had been out in the field every day just like the mini's, in the end we had to call for help and it took 7 of us to get the stupid animals on.(it was not their first time!)

MINI'S RULE!!!!!!


----------



## raine (Jan 20, 2011)

I miss most of all SHOWS...there are no mini shows here in Spain..i am trying to change that but it could take forever lol

and i really agree with the WHAT DO YOU DO WITH THEM questions ARRRRR also the HOW MUCH BUT THERE ONLY A PONY !!!!!!

question...

I dont miss how much harded it is to handel a full size horse then a mini thats for sure...





and the cost in feeding wow its so much cheaper to feed a mini , they eat far less..


----------



## Reble (Jan 20, 2011)

I miss the poker runs, trail rides, the pole pending and barrel races.

But the one I miss the most is my Reble who was my first horse who taught me a lot.

I do love having more horses with minis.

Instead of one can have 3 or 10, & age does not matter with minis, great topic..


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Jan 20, 2011)

*I miss the riding part....I used to go out early on a summer morning...feed, clean stalls then throw on a bridle and go out on the trails bareback. Just me and my horse. Gave me tons of thinking time. Those were the days. Hopefully someday soon I will be able to get another riding horse. *


----------



## lilnickers (Jan 20, 2011)

These are all the exact reasons I am going to look at a "biggie" today



He was on :modedit: (Mention of this website is forbidden on the Forum. Please refer to the Forum Rules and Etiquette Page.)and is nearby with a reasonable price. Probably won't get him, but you never know





My kids are grown and moved out and I recently retired. NOW I have the energy AND time





I DO love my minis, they were the best decision I ever made.


----------



## Carolyn R (Jan 20, 2011)

I missed the riding the most. I missed them hanging their heads for a scratch around the base of the ears and when I scratched them I had to look up instead of down, LOL.

I just missed the "I'm a big goober" attitude.

Notice I say "missed", I love my minis, they just have an extremely social curious attitude to them, but I love my new guy I got in the fall. I am fortunate enough to board him at the neighbors with her horse, win/win. Her horse has company, my horse has a big horse to hang with, has the run of 3 large pastures and board is only slightly higher than what I would be paying for hay, feed and bedding in my barn and dry turnout.

ON THE OTHER HAND

It is so easy to get the little guys to the vet, which I prefer, no call fee and immediate blood results when I take the mini to the vet, rather than bring the vet to the mini. Heck,if we didn't want to hook the trailer up when we had the mini van we took out a seat, placed a tarp in it and it really was a "mini" van in emergencies. I do not miss the manure cleanup, I don't miss a big horse peeing and saying "there goes a $5 bag of shavings at one shot", and I don't miss 1 bale of hay equaling 1 horse's daily ration (my guy gets all the pasture he wants in season and all the free choice hay he wants in the off season at no extra charge).

All this talk, it makes me want to go for a ride this afternoon before more snow comes


----------



## ssshowhorses (Jan 20, 2011)

I am lucky enough to have kept my retired show geling so I cant say that I miss riding or just being able to go out and jump on him and go for a tour around the fields. But I will go ahead and be the superficial one and say that I miss the CLOTHES!!! I have tons of gorgeous outfits from my quarter horse day just sitting in my closet wasting away that are too "flashy" or too "blingy" to wear to show miniatures.

There are lots that I love about my little guys though and I wouldn't trade them for the world to go back to spending a grand a weekend to take ONE horse to a QH show!! And I have to say that I love having little ones running around every spring, something that I would have never had the opportunity to do with QH's.


----------



## MindyLee (Jan 20, 2011)

I had a arab mare and a welsh pony when I was young. I never showed them, never had to spend huge money into them nothing like what some experianced above.

BUT they both wher MEAN!!! I could ride them up and down the back roads but had to struggle the whole time. I loved them and tried working with them everyday. But when my father lost the farm and we had to sell them, I was upset and would miss them but knew I would get over it. That was in 1997.

I never looked at another horse again, till...

2004... I then out of the blue went and bought a pair of Perchoron foals so I could drive them in the future. The next day I went and visited a friends farm who had a mini stallion that was 30.5" tall that looked like a little draft. I talked to the owners about selling him and the wife said NO but hubby said yes. The next day I sold the Perchoron foals and went and bugged the folks who had the mini to PLEASE sell him to me cause I'M IN LOVE. That day I brought home my first mini and since then, he still is #1 here along with adding 6 more to my herd. I will never go back to biggies as my heart is with the minis.

Sure biggies are pretty and sometimes wonder about getting one again, BUT then I walk outside and look at all seven faces looking back at me and know how much they love and adore me that I could never replace them.

Good Topic


----------



## sfmini (Jan 20, 2011)

We still have 5 big horses that do nothing but eat. Haven't ridden in years.

Can't say I miss trail riding, because I trail drive my minis. Very nice and relaxing.

Very recently I had someone interested in a trade for my Paint (APHA) mare to use for breeding and we talked about

an even trade for a Thoroughbred mare that is dead broke and quiet but she changed her mind. My paint is 13 and not trained to ride, and I am too easily broken to take that on so it was a perfect deal.

It was kind of a nice thought to get on a horse again, but maybe it was for the best.

Have to say the minis are easier to transport and house, easier on stalls and fences and the feed bill. Our biggies are mostly old, late 20s except for the paint and an arab so our biggie population will be going down soon.


----------



## Karen S (Jan 20, 2011)

Riding. I was a member of an all girls/ladies drill team called the Texas Ranger Belles. We would travel to parades, set pivots at the rodeos, go to drill team competitions. My sophomore year in high school we were invited to do our precision drill at the Ft. Worth Stock Show. Those were the good ole days.

Karen


----------



## RhineStone (Jan 20, 2011)

We have "big" and "little" driving horses. I can relate to the comments about snobby riding shows



, but that just isn't the case with ADS driving shows. Driving people, no matter what they drive, are nice! We have "speed" classes just like the riding horses. We have even done "pole bending" and "barrel racing" with a cart (at a trot of course). If you want more speed, check out the Combined Driving Events. Horses above training level canter/gallop the hazards! Here I am in a hazard last year:






And we take our driving horses on organized club trail drives, so we aren't missing out on any of that fun. There are some clubs that also have driving poker runs.






And we don't get the comments about "what do you do with them", because the other drivers see what we do. There are a few people that think that minis shouldn't be driven, but the more we do with the minis in a credible manner, the better their reputation will get! I have quite a few friends that have gone from big horses to little ones after they have seen what the minis can do in the driving shows, especially in the obstacle classes! It is a pretty rare time that a mini doesn't win obstacles against a big horse. I think that is why we now have our own Very Small Equine division! Here is a student of ours at a fun show:






So I guess what I am saying is, while you can't "ride", you can have it all with driving your minis!


----------



## targetsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

My situation is a bit different because I still have my "big" horse Target, who is now 25. And because I show mostly Pinto, I go to the same shows and see the same people. So I COULD ride anytime I want, but I rode ONCE all last year.

What I miss from the big horses world is:

- how highly regarded geldings are

- you can get information and magazines everywhere

So what I DON'T miss is:

- trips to the emergency room from accidental kicks, etc.

- worrying about falling off as I get older

- feeling guilty if I didn't ride my horse every day

- that feeling of "engagement" you get when your horse is on the bit - I can get that driving!

- having to send blankets off to be washed because they won't fit in the washer/dryer at home

- cleaning poop out of water tubs - the minis NEVER poop in their tubs


----------



## LAminiatures (Jan 20, 2011)

I miss riding and showing. You had your choice of different shows in the area as well as rated ones.

Riding in the snow

I miss the training of a riding horse. I had Arabians most of my grown up life and they are just so smart.

Hoping some day I will find a retired show horse to ride around the farm.

I don't miss getting thrown

The bill from winter shoes.

The feed bill

Listening to my husband complain because he is intimidated by big horses and when he would let them in at night he would have a story about what happened that day.

I love my minis dearly they are too much fun and certainly fill my passion for horses. And my husband likes them as well.

Great thread!


----------



## Sterling (Jan 20, 2011)

I have to say that what I miss is my big horses themselves. Each one had a personality all his/her own. Each was his/her own individual. I can honestly say that and looking back would not change anything. Once I started into minis, as I go on I realize that I love them just as much and would miss them if they were not here. For me it isn't a doing thing, it's a physical/individual thing that I miss. (Does that make sense?)


----------



## heartkranch (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm still showing my big horses. I have a APHA yearling mare (she'll be a reiner or WP horse) and a 17.2 tb for the huntseat classes.

I guess because I'm not showing minis that big, but I love being able to ride and train.


----------



## gatorbait4sure (Jan 20, 2011)

I too, miss my individual dressage mares, and the BIG whinnys I got every morning when I opened the door to feed.....Daphne used to climb into EVERYTHING ( wheelbarrows, manure trailer, any empty horse trailer.......and she could, in all her 17 hand glory, squat down and go under her chain stall guard, leaving it swinging as she merrily got into trouble somewhere in the barn.........

I do NOT miss the 17 hand POOPs! I could fit almost one in my fork then, and can do 4-5 in the same fork from the minis!


----------



## Sandee (Jan 20, 2011)

I miss: Patience and affection I got from my riding horse. The minis seem to "put up" with me but don't appreciate being hugged!

The shows that were close by so I didn't have to drive 5+ hours.

I Don't miss: Having to "train" everyone else to not let her run them over to get out of the stall. (Can we say pushy mare!)

Having to pay lots of $$$ for stalls and entry fees.

The amount of stall cleaning and waste disposal. I get about the same from 3 minis as I did from 1 QH.

Higher farrier bills. The higher feed bills.

Having to pull mane and braid or band before a show ---we just clip. It's a about the same.

The power of control over a well trained animal. (use to love the fact that I could ask for 1 small step-just one foot in an obstacle/trail class) I get it when driving my minis. There's a lot of Zing and Power in those stocky old types or the new Shetland crosses!

The distance I fall if there is an oops!

Yep, I'm a gonner. I wouldn't trade my minis for big horses again. Sure I might like to ride sometime for a while but it's not worth the work, $$, etc.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Jan 20, 2011)

I miss my big horse the most. She was such a big goof and so darn stubborn! I miss riding, but I don't miss the concussions and bruises the size of footballs from falling off.



I miss he big head, big ears and big eyes. She was 17.1h and about 2100lbs. I still look at her saddle and bridle everyday in the garage and think "I sure miss riding" but then I remember falling off and decide it's not worth it.


----------



## Hosscrazy (Jan 20, 2011)

I missed the riding more than anything, and after a loooong haitus, I returned back to riding about 4 years ago, and it feels GREAT!!!!!



My background is English riding, but I've crossed over to the Western world and am learning Reining. Talk about a thrill!!!!



It's great!

Liz R.


----------



## chandab (Jan 20, 2011)

sfmini said:


> We still have 5 big horses that do nothing but eat. Haven't ridden in years.


Me, too! I have 2 saddle horses (lost the third last June), I haven't ridden in 3 years; but I do kind of miss it, so might get it in gear this year and do some training and riding. One saddle horse is barely started, the other green broke; so I have my work cut out for me.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jan 20, 2011)

Wonderful topic! Many of the things on your list match my own. *Especially:*



mydaddysjag said:


> When a three year old was still considered young and green, just starting its show career.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I still cannot believe my colt, whom I consider _barely_ old enough to start in light work, is going to be considered a "senior gelding" this year. It's ridiculous!





Along with the things you mention, I miss the power of a big horse. I miss the grace and beauty, the heavy rhythmic thump of their hooves, the sheer pleasure of running a brush over that much smooth muscle. I miss my back not aching after a grooming!



I miss "clipping for a show" meaning whiskers, bridle path and fetlocks.



I miss the healthy physical exertion of grooming, mucking and riding. I miss being able to hop on and go for a quick ride with no more prep than a brush and a halter. I miss being able to trail ride; around here, the nearest driveable trails are an hour's haul away. I miss lunging up a hill at a gallop with those powerful muscles surging beneath me. I miss having a truly local club to be a member of- I grew up with 4-H and saddle clubs and now it's just me and one local friend...I do not consider meetings 1.5 hours away to be "local!" I miss being able to run to the local tack store and pick up what I need. I miss knowing that "Size X" will always fit and be well-made. I miss being able to throw my saddle in the trailer, load the horse and take off for the day. Even a short drive is a big production with the cart and harness! I miss having a decent choice in bits without having to scour the world. I miss being able to give the silver a quick polish, swipe some LeatherNew across a broad expanse of saddle and call my tack "cleaned." Those little brass buckles and endless harness straps will be the death of me yet!



I miss the smell of warm horse and that big soft nose in my hand and having my horse press his head to my chest while I rub his ears. I miss the ear-blasting trumpet call he made when he missed me. I miss that short slick summer coat and still being able to see the shape of my horse under his winter coat.







mydaddysjag said:


> I don't miss:The feed bill
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have to admit, life is a lot cheaper without those. I'm even learning (reluctantly) to trim my own horses' feet! Never thought that would happen.



I love that one bale of hay lasts for a week or more. I watched someone with a Haflinger unload an entire bale of hay from their tack room at a show for the _first day's feed_ and giggled as I unloaded four flakes to last the whole weekend.



I really don't miss the pain that comes with getting stepped on by a full-sized horse; the minis do it and I lift my own foot and shake them off.



I appreciate the fact that all I get when a mini kicks me in the leg is a very bad bruise (and a sore throat from yelling at them). I love that they have so much more stall space per horse at a show than the big guys do, although I do miss them being able to see out. I don't miss the gallons of pee/complete soaking of a stall in one night. I don't miss hauling huge heavy buckets of water several times a day at a show. I miss having the choice of small local shows or big rated events- if I want to show the driving horses, it's rated mini events or combined driving shows way down south. Period. 4-H shows here have driving now but only for 4-H members. I don't miss the experience of training my own or interacting with a big personality as I get that in plenty with the little guys!





I do love the minis, they have a unique charm and are far easier for someone on a small budget to care for, but as soon as it's feasible I want another riding horse.



RhineStone said:


> So I guess what I am saying is, while you can't "ride", you can have it all with driving your minis!


Theoretically, at least. The sad reality is in many parts of the country there are no driving events at all, never mind any of the fun ones you're mentioning. You are very lucky to live near such things.

Leia


----------



## RhineStone (Jan 20, 2011)

hobbyhorse23 said:


> The sad reality is in many parts of the country there are no driving events at all, never mind any of the fun ones you're mentioning. You are very lucky to live near such things.


Well...the more people drive, the more likely events will be planned.



We didn't always have such fun stuff.


----------



## anoki (Jan 20, 2011)

I think I am of the minority that started out with minis (over 20 years ago now....boy where does the time go?) and worked my way into the big guys. I loved my minis (I still do), broke a few to drive and absolutely LOVED taking them out trail driving around our farm!!!!

Then I got a job at a local dressage stable.....boy did that open my eyes. I had always wanted a QH just to ride around here with.....

Now I own:

Anoki-who I've done all the training on myself






Wolfgang Amadeus (aka Moose) who I was lucky enough to get last year...but I've worked with him for almost 10 years (only ridden a couple of times over the years). He is an absolute blast to ride!!






I still love the minis, and the fact that I don't have to worry about them hurting people the same as my big guys, and yes, the big guys cost a lot more....but I wouldn't trade my big guys for the world.

~kathryn


----------



## wildoak (Jan 20, 2011)

Anoki is gorgeous!

Many of the same reasons as the rest of you....I just miss riding, I miss the camaraderie of a truly local group to ride with, the feel of a good horse under me, feeling the warmth of a horses back on a cold day, bringing the young ones along & that good feeling AFTER the first ride is over lol.

I still have my daughters 16 hand apha mare here, along with a little QH gelding I bought last year and haven't ridden 3-4 times. Neither are horses I'm really attached to but I like having them here to look at & scratch on. Also have had a refresher course lately on cleaning the big stalls - our 4 yr old mare has been home for the last month, she's a pig in the stall and with bad weather/no good turnout for her it's been a good reminder for me! Don't miss the expense of showing the big ones or buying the tack & clothes.

Jan


----------



## LindaL (Jan 21, 2011)

I grew up with big horses as well...went thru all 9 years for 4-H and as an adult continued to show at the local level at "Open shows". You all mentioned pretty much everything I miss about having big horses...but will just mention a few of the ones that really hit home for me and I think about a lot still.

MISS:

Trail riding/ poker rides...I used to go out almost on a weekly basis in the summer to the "woods"...Loved the peacefulness of just relaxing in the saddle and enjoying the scenery.

Open shows...My big horse gelding was an "all arounder"...we did showmanship, trail, western and english and loved it all!

IF I only had 1-2 Minis I would say I don't miss things like having to clean big horse stalls, the feed bill and the farrier bill...but since the numbers on my Minis keep going up...it is MORE work daily cleaning stalls and the feed bill is almost the same now and the farrier bill is actually MORE than it was with one big horse...LOL!








It has been 11 yrs since I have owned a biggie and while i go back and forth on whether to ever buy another, I think I would rather stay just with the Minis now.


----------



## Shari (Jan 21, 2011)

I have little riding horses but there was a time I did not have any. Drove me nuts so I down sized.





Do not ride as much as I used too, won't ride in the rain or when the ground is frozen.

This is not the most flattering photo of Stjarna... she is a 13.3 hand Icelandic. She is still in the process of being re trained.






And this is my main ride...

Dyfra... another Icelandic and a 12.3 hand tank!






Anoki, your horses are beautiful and giant!!


----------



## little lady (Jan 21, 2011)

Love this post! But I still have one biggie and love her! But actually I miss nothing and everyday wonder why I waited so long to get these most wonderful lil horses. Yes, I can't ride them but falling off the biggies wasn't so much fun anymore, getting on wasn't as much fun either. With the miniatures I can still go out to the barn and be welcomed by neighs and spend hours on end grooming them and just being with them. Instead of rides I put the halter on and we go for walks. I am hoping someday to learn all the ropes of having one pull a cart. Probably my biggest pet peeve is when people ask, well what do you do with them...I have found that if I look at them with an equally stupid look and ask well what do you do with your dog that pretty much gets them to thinking!!!


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Jan 21, 2011)

I can relate to so much of this. After a really hectic day, there was nothing better than going out and taking a quiet ride at sunset. We still have one fat and sassy retired Appendix mare, but even in her mid-20s she's not a horse I'd want to ride for pleasure. While we did some very big shows, it's the laidback local open shows I miss the most. Everybody would line up their lawn chairs along the rail between their own classes, and just by seeing each other every weekend you became friends; it was like the horse version of Cheers! It was really hard to sell my last full-sized show horse - an Arab gelding I'd owned for 15 years - and I still miss him terribly, but it was the right thing for him. I thought I'd keep him forever, but he was so unhappy sitting in the barn while I worked with the minis. Going back in the ring with a new junior rider took years off of him - they send me regular picture updates, and it's such a flashback to when I was showing him at that age. I get a lump in my throat just thinking about it. There's so much we want to accomplish with the minis though, and now we're going to be starting a family soon too...Still, there's a part of me that's sure one of these days I'm going to see an ad for a riding horse I can't forget, and then I'll be back in the saddle again.


----------



## Jean_B (Feb 4, 2011)

I miss my barrel racing, mud bogging, trail riding, grade quarter horse - Buddy. He came to Wisconsin in a train car load of terrified yearlings that had been running on the prairie somewhere out west, way back in the early 50s...he was just 2 years younger than me. Best horse that ever leaned in around a barrel...and you didn't dare try to ride him in the rescue race or with spurs - he would bust your chops.


----------

